# good hunting club wanted



## bulldawg1130 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello y'all my wife and I are looking for a great hunting club for 2016. I have been hunting for years but have not hunted for the last 15 years and this is my wifes first year. We currently are in a hunting club but want to find another. We have extreme respect for other hunters, their property, and their time hunting. We also extremly respect the land, the property and owner, along with any and everbody else. We live in Griffin GA and are willing to travel some just not a very long distance. We also have our own means of camping and transportation for the woods (which we only if needed and then not a lot as we do not want to disturb the wildlife). Looking forward to hearing from y'all and thank you for reading this.


----------



## rodwill1234 (Dec 2, 2015)

have a spot open for putnam co eatonton ga 450 arc call rodney soon 770-380-3830


----------



## bulldawg1130 (Jan 3, 2016)

still looking hope everyone had a great new year


----------



## bulldawg1130 (Jan 13, 2016)

still looking


----------

